# Heavy Metal Penguin



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 4, 2011)

That is cute.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah and that critter has RHYTHM!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 4, 2011)

It does. I wish I could dance like that. He he.


----------

